# Primeira semana de Agosto - regulação do tempo?



## ruival (2 Ago 2021 às 23:38)

Ora vivas, aqui pela minha terra (perto da Covilhã) desde miúdo que oiço dizer que a primeira semana de Agosto corresponde à "regulação do tempo", ou seja, o dia 1 de Agosto tera o tempo de jan/fev, o dia 2 de agosto mar/abr e por aí fora.
O que é verdade é que desde miúdo que me lembro que muitas vezes esta primeira semana é diferente do restante mes.
A minha pergunta é.. Há algo que o justifique? Estas observações populares que passam de geração em geração têm algum fundamento?

Abraço


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Ago 2021 às 00:15)

ruival disse:


> Ora vivas, aqui pela minha terra (perto da Covilhã) desde miúdo que oiço dizer que a primeira semana de Agosto corresponde à "regulação do tempo", ou seja, o dia 1 de Agosto tera o tempo de jan/fev, o dia 2 de agosto mar/abr e por aí fora.
> O que é verdade é que desde miúdo que me lembro que muitas vezes esta primeira semana é diferente do restante mes.
> A minha pergunta é.. Há algo que o justifique? Estas observações populares que passam de geração em geração têm algum fundamento?
> 
> Abraço


Não sei bem se é mesmo assim, mas o que é certo é que, no ano passado, isso não aconteceu...


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2021 às 16:33)

ruival disse:


> Ora vivas, aqui pela minha terra (perto da Covilhã) desde miúdo que oiço dizer que a primeira semana de Agosto corresponde à "regulação do tempo", ou seja, o dia 1 de Agosto tera o tempo de jan/fev, o dia 2 de agosto mar/abr e por aí fora.
> O que é verdade é que desde miúdo que me lembro que muitas vezes esta primeira semana é diferente do restante mes.
> A minha pergunta é.. Há algo que o justifique? Estas observações populares que passam de geração em geração têm algum fundamento?
> 
> Abraço



Não passa de uma crendice popular sem qualquer fundamento.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2021 às 16:39)

ruival disse:


> Ora vivas, aqui pela minha terra (perto da Covilhã) desde miúdo que oiço dizer que a primeira semana de Agosto corresponde à "regulação do tempo", ou seja, o dia 1 de Agosto tera o tempo de jan/fev, o dia 2 de agosto mar/abr e por aí fora.
> O que é verdade é que desde miúdo que me lembro que muitas vezes esta primeira semana é diferente do restante mes.
> A minha pergunta é.. Há algo que o justifique? Estas observações populares que passam de geração em geração têm algum fundamento?
> 
> Abraço


Em termos de base científica, não tem qualquer fundamento.


----------

